# Post your feelings through a song title and artist.



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

I know it's been done before but feel like playing again!
I'll go 1st.
I Feel A Sin Comin' On.
Pistol Annies.

Don't judge me, and I won't judge u! Lol


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sinner! LOL! Carry on Wayward Son.

Kansas, written by Kerry Livgren.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

@ ConanHub : your too funny! I said I Feel a Sin Comin ' On, not that I Did Anything. Lol.....Yet.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm just judgmental. &#55357;&#56839;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

Smh...Lol.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

At the moment:

http://youtu.be/26-y128gvWg

Pete Yorn doing a cover of Warren Zevon's *Splendid Isolation*


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

I've not been able to get much sleep this week, and that combined with everything else has me feeling kinda meh.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKY-smJ6aBQ


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Does My Ring Hurt Your Finger! - Charlie Pride

or is it

Does My Ring Finger Hurt You!

???


----------



## RollinOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Beneath the surface
Dream Theater


----------



## tonedef (Aug 7, 2014)

Where is my mind? The Pixies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Your Time Is Gonna Come

Led Zeppelin.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

How I felt after DD3(?)

Linkin Park "crawling"

Crawling in my skin
These wounds, they will not heal
Fear is how I fall
Confusing what is real

There's something inside me
That pulls beneath the surface
Consuming, confusing
This lack of self control I fear, is never ending

Controlling, I can't seem
To find myself again
My walls are closing in
(Without a sense of confidence
I'm convinced that it's just too much pressure to take)
I've felt this way before, so insecure

Crawling in my skin
These wounds, they will not heal
Fear is how I fall
Confusing what is real

Discomfort, endlessly has pulled itself upon me
Distracting, reacting
(Distracting)
Against my will

I stand beside my own reflection
(My own reflection)
It's haunting, how I can't seem
(Haunting)
To find myself again

My walls are closing in
(Without a sense of confidence
I'm convinced that it's just too much pressure to take)
I've felt this way before, so insecure

Crawling in my skin
These wounds, they will not heal
Fear is how I fall
Confusing what is real

Crawling in my skin
These wounds, they will not heal
Fear is how I fall
Confusing, confusing what is real

(There's something inside me
That pulls beneath the surface, consuming)
Confusing what is real
(This lack of self control I fear, is never ending, controlling)
Confusing what is real

3 years later, divorce still raging, ill come up one about how I feel now.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I listened to this and decided I better start to work on things. 
That was roughly 3 1/2 months ago. Every time we hit a bump I play it for myself

http://youtu.be/kEj2Jfav-bY


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

"Things I Never Needed"

Grace Potter & The Nocturnals


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams. 
Green Day. 

Or...

uh.

Torn to Pieces
Pop Evil


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

A long time ago I ask an NE rich girl I was seeing what she saw in me that made her travel that far and take the risk. She sent me this song. I let her slip away. I got word several years ago she died in a plane crash:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVRWYGl4W7M


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Here come bad news talking this and that, yeah,
Well, give me all you got, and don't hold it back, yeah,
Well, I should probably warn you I'll be just fine, yeah,
No offense to you, don't waste your time
Here's why

Because I'm happy...

Pharrell Williams - Happy


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

That's sad ; ( @ThePheonix. 
We always wonder what could've been...
I hope somehow you have made peace with what happened.


----------

